# Cool Series on 08/09 Improvements



## JoeUT (Dec 1, 2008)

Found this--

http://www.uncooped.com/tags/resorts360?type=Post

Pretty thorough coverage of resort upgrades around the continent. Much better than ski.net's article. Anyway, may be interesting to anyone looking for new lift-served terrain or other upgrades.


----------

